# new to ruffled grouse



## young_gun33 (Sep 16, 2008)

Im goin to college in bottineau nd and new to ruffled grouse hunting. i spent most of saturday trying to find some. Any tips or hints where to find them around bottineau would be helpful thanks


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

First, you need to be looking for "ruffed" grouse, not ruffled.


I'm guessing that in ND the Turtle Mountain area would be your best bet. Trails through aspen forest would be a good place to start.

Just a wild *** guess though.

Canuck


----------



## young_gun33 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah that was where i was looking. i cheked a few snowmobile trails and tried some field edges where they met thick trees. i plan on just keep tryin different ones till i find some.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Your on the right track, you'll get into them.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

It gets a lot easier as the leaves come off.
Do you have a dog?

If you only have a bit of time focus on trails late in the day and early in the morning.

You'll find them...don't let the flush rattle you...shoot fast before they get away.

Our ruffie numbers are down this year but still okay. Our season starts next Friday. Me and my old lab will be out there but it is going to be hot according to the weather forecast.

Good luck!
Canuck


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

When I hunted them in WI I always had the best luck in young aspen groves rather then areas with large old growth trees. The thing is you get a shot at about half of them when you are busting through brush. You just have to move slow and be ready. I don't know what the hunting pressure is like there but the trails may get hunted to much to be good. Might need to get off the beaten path to find em'


----------



## young_gun33 (Sep 16, 2008)

i have a dog but not with me at school. thanks for all the tips. ill keep trying gives me something to do after school and on weekends anyways.


----------

